# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Organon Sustanon 250: Real or Fake?

## Scuba212

Guys

Please can you confirm or advise me if the Sustanon i have is real or fake?

Manufacture : Organon Pakistan
Batch Number : 520257XV
Date of Mfg : Mar-2010
Date of Expiry : Mar-2015

Testosterone Propionate 30mg
Test. Phenylpropionate 60mg 
Test. Isocaproate 60mg
Test. Decanoate 100mg

Mfg. by : Abbott Karachi
For: Organon Pakistan Ltd

----------


## fireazm

Looks good bro. Pm me

----------


## Scuba212

Thanks dude. Always seems like theres alot of people browsing but not much imput....

----------


## vBRAH

Do some amps have longer necks or is it the way you've taken the photo? What makes you think they're fake?

----------


## Scuba212

Nope all amps seem to be the same size, Nothing obvious seems to stand out with them just wanted to get a second opinion.

----------


## jomo_27

this product is the best to grow

----------


## EASTCOASTKID

Scuba did you know that certain people can extract the data from your pictures and pinpoint your exact location.....

Just a little FYI........

----------


## jomo_27

does test are orginal?

----------


## vikingvip

> Guys
> 
> Please can you confirm or advise me if the Sustanon i have is real or fake?
> 
> Manufacture : Organon Pakistan
> Batch Number : 520257XV
> Date of Mfg : Mar-2010
> Date of Expiry : Mar-2015
> 
> ...



I believe that it is fake.. The numbers of PR are identical but the numbers of batch are not identical...

----------


## vikingvip

> Guys
> 
> Please can you confirm or advise me if the Sustanon i have is real or fake?
> 
> Manufacture : Organon Pakistan
> Batch Number : 520257XV
> Date of Mfg : Mar-2010
> Date of Expiry : Mar-2015
> 
> ...



I believe that it is fake.. The numbers of PR are identical but the numbers of batch are not identical...

----------


## vikingvip

I believe that it is fake.. the numbers of PR are identical but the numbers of batch are not identical

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I believe that it is fake.. the numbers of PR are identical but the numbers of batch are not identical


i dont know what PR is. but you do realize batch numbers change right?

----------


## wmaousley

Ok so 2 years ago Organon Pakistan (Abbott) Merged with a Pharmaceutical company in Dubai in 2007 and the consortium is called OBS. Since 2007 Organons name is not on the amps, only under Organon License, its OBS on the amps instead. Also the sustanon is manufactured by Pharmatec

However being manufactured in Pakistan with no oversight, I am sure these are still being made with the Organon logo.

I will say g2g, but do more research next time, before you buy or you could end up with just oil.

----------


## vikingvip

> Ok so 2 years ago Organon Pakistan (Abbott) Merged with a Pharmaceutical company in Dubai in 2007 and the consortium is called OBS. Since 2007 Organons name is not on the amps, only under Organon License, its OBS on the amps instead. Also the sustanon is manufactured by Pharmatec
> 
> However being manufactured in Pakistan with no oversight, I am sure these are still being made with the Organon logo.
> 
> I will say g2g, but do more research next time, before you buy or you could end up with just oil.


That mean 2g2? thanks

----------


## vikingvip

> i dont know what PR is. but you do realize batch numbers change right?



Look at the image at the top and looks at the number of PR and now looks at the batch no.. The last one is the not similar? Do you believe that it is fake?

thanks for your answer

_vik_

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Look at the image at the top and looks at the number of PR and now looks at the batch no.. The last one is the not similar? Do you believe that it is fake?
> 
> thanks for your answer
> 
> _vik_


the batch numbers change. That doesnt matter

----------


## wmaousley

> Look at the image at the top and looks at the number of PR and now looks at the batch no.. The last one is the not similar? Do you believe that it is fake?
> 
> thanks for your answer
> 
> _vik_


Understand that QA/QC inspections in such countries arent up to the standard of US QA/QC so more than likely whoever resets the printing stamps at any given time is a different untrained individual, so its offset sometimes, or they just dont put it back when production starts.

----------


## vikingvip

> the batch numbers change. That doesnt matter



If the numbers are all identical it does not disturb?
Generally the numbers are different not?

----------


## wmaousley

> If the numbers are all identical it does not disturb?
> Generally the numbers are different not?


What country is McDonald in?

----------


## vikingvip

canada

----------


## negro

i have this some body help me to check is this is fake or good.or someone have the same batch #520254xv exp 03/2015.sustanon 250 karachi.

----------

